# Howling Griffons WIP



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Thought i would start painting ready for the new 'dex, just wondered what you guys think.



















Now i am looking at doing all the tanks like this what do you think of it so far i think it will look quite striking wwhen it is all done.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

some nice work there what sort of basing are you going to do


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Am not sure yet will get the rest of the unit done and have a think, am tempted to do snow, but will see.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

shame they are all going to die....


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

only after yours do!!!.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

That's some fancy painting there mate, very crisp.

I like the way that you've used more muted 'browny' tones too. Sometimes the Howling Gryphons are unreally 'acid-y', but that looks both striking and believeable. Very very nice.

Now base 'em!

:impressed cyclops:


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

thats the wonder dip that my friend uses.... instant shading boy...


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm liking the colours a lot, and the divisions are very straight.

The tank looks good, works well.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is the Razorback finished, is a bit shiny as it is still wet!.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

wow m8, that looks awesome. nice job


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Got aggree, very nicely done.

Very crisp on the quartered scheme which is make or break on the chapters that have it.

Look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, the quartering is excellant. Great job on keeping the lines crisp. The yellow looks a bit 'mustard' for my taste, although this may be the photos.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks great, is that airbrushed? If not that is exceptional brushwork!!! :shok:


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

no, is all hand painted, am going to pick up some tactical marines up in the week so should have some more done soon(work permitting!).


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nice panit job. 

How long did it take you to paint the tank?


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

bout four hours:grin:.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Mon the Jags!!

Very nice mate.


----------

